# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  انا اثني على المحامي أمين البديوي رجل الخير ونصير المظلومين

## نغمات

*انا اثني على المحامي أمين البديوي رجل الخير ونصير المظلومين 
  أهلين يا اعضاء الكرام يشرفني أن أضيف لكم مشاركتي وهي ليس إعلان أو دعاية بل للاستفادة وأتمنى من المشرفين الموقع عدم حذف مشاركتي لكي يستفيد منها جميع الاعضاء وكل انسان مظلوم او مظلومة ومنتهكين حقوقهم ويريدون من يساعدهم .
 
 ومشاركتي هي عن المحامي والمستشار قانوني والمميز والمشهور بانجازاته ونجاحاته وخدماته للمظلومين وللمرأة ونصرتهم والوقوف بجانبهم ونصرت قاضياهم الحقوقية في داخل السعودية وخارجها والمصنف بين المحاميين عالميا نعم لقب بنصير المرأة والمدافع عنها وعن حقوقها وكما لقب بملك العدل والقانون نعم هو ذلك الشاب المشهور والذي ما يخلي من كل بيت أو مظلوم من ذكره . وذكر مواقفه وبطولاته بجانب المظلومين ، وقد كافح الفساد وحارب المفسدين باشتى الطرق حتى تم تعدي عليه وعلى املاكه ولقد يعجز السان والقلم والتحدث عن مناصرته للمظلومين ووقوفه في وجه الظلم وطغاة والجبابرة نعم هذا هو الرجل هو المستشار القانوني/ أمين طاهر البديوي ، وهو سعودي الجنسية وساكن ومكتبه في المنطقة الشرقية في مدينة الدمام ومنتقل في كل مكان وكل بلد للدفاع عن المظلومين.
 

 ولا أريد أن أطيل عليكم جمعت لكم بعض القضايا وسيرته الذاتية مع عنوانه لكي الجميع يستفيد منه ومن خدماته .
 
 - وهذه بعض القضايا القوية التي نجح فيها المستشار القانوني المشهور والتي تناولها الإعلام في القنوات الفضائية وصحف الرسمية :- قناة العربية - أحدى قضايا البديوي 1-دعوى قضائية لتطبيق حد الحرابة على سعودي نشر الايدز بين زوجاته http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2006/04/07/22654.html 
 جريدة اليوم السعودية - أحدى قضايا أمين البديوي 2-"خطابة" تتهم رجلا بـ"نية الزواج" وتطالبه بتعويض 3 ملايين ريال http://www.alyaum.com/issue/article....7&I=443827&G=3 
 3- جريدة عكاظ السعودية - أحدى قضايا البديوي محكمة الخبر تبرئ رجل أعمال  من ادعاءات <خاطبة> حاولت ابتزازه http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2007...7032297275.htm __________________________________________________  _______________ جريدة اليوم السعودية - أحدى قضايا البديوي 4- ظلم وظليمة وفرحة الأم المحرومة منابنتها خمسة سنوات في أمريكا http://forum.hawaaworld.com/showthread.php?t=843898 
 قناة العربية - أحدى قضايا البديوي 5- سعودية ترفع دعوى ضد زوجها البريطاني بعد أن نعتها بـ"الإرهابية" http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2006/02/08/20956.html __________________________________________________  _________________________ صحيفة الوطن السعودية وموقع الأمان - أحدى قضايا البديوي 6- سعودي يلقى بحرينية من الطابق الثاني http://www.amanjordan.org/a-news/wmview.php?ArtID=2114 
 مجلة الجهة الخامسة - أحدى قضايا البديوي لنصرة الرسول الله 7 - محامي سعودييتجه للدنمارك لحسم ومعاقبة مرتكبين جريمة الإساءة للرسول http://jha5.com/arabic/?action=detail&id=1676 
 من حصاد الصحف والمواقع - أحدى قضايا البديوي مره قوية 8- الحكم على فتاة مغربية قطعة العضو تناسلي لشاب قطري في البحرين http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=ar&safe=active&rlz=1R2RNTN_enSA372&q=%D8 %A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D9%83%D9%85+%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89+%D9 %81%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A9+%D9%82%D8%B7%D8%B9%D8%A9+%D8 %A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B6%D9%88+%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%A7%D8% B3%D9%84%D9%8A+%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%A8+%D9%82%D8% B7%D8%B1%D9%8A+%D9%81%D9%8A+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8% AD%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%86&start=0&sa=N __________________________________________________  _______ صحيفة اليوم السعودي - أحدى قضايا البديوي 9-انفراج أزمة الطالبة المحبوسة بالرياض "مؤقتا http://www.alyaum.com/pda/article.php?I=346379 
 حصاد الصحف - أحدى قضايا البديوي  10- سعودية توسع أوروبيا ضربا بعد فاصل من المعاكسات المزعجة  http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=ar&rlz=1R2RNTN_enSA372&q=%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9 %88%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A9+%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B3%D8%B9+%D8 %A3%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A7+%D8%B6%D8% B1%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%AF+%D9%81%D8%A7%D8% B5%D9%84+%D9%85%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D8% A7%D9%83%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B 2%D8%B9%D8%AC%D8%A9+&btnG=%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB&meta= &aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= 
 حصاد الصحف - أحدى قضايا البديوي  11-عاجل فضيحة أخلاقية هزة أكبر شركة في العالم في سعودية http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=a...l=&oq=&gs_rfai= __________________________________________________  ____________________ حصاد الصحف - أحدى قضايا البديوي 12- عاجل صدور حكم قضائي على وزير التجارة السعودية بتهمة الإهمال وتلاعب بالاسعار وعدم الرقابة http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=ar&rlz=1R2RNTN_enSA372&q=%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8 %AC%D9%84+%D8%B5%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B1+%D8%AD%D9%83%D9 %85+%D9%82%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%A6%D9%8A+%D8%B9%D9%84%D9 %89+%D9%88%D8%B2%D9%8A%D8%B1+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8 %AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87+%D8%A8%D8%AA%D9%87%D9%85%D8% A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D9%87%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84&star t=0&sa=N __________________________________________________  _________________________ جريدة عكاظ السعودية   - أحدى قضايا البديوي 13- بعد مماطلته في تسديد شيكات بدون رصيد أمير الشرقية يلزم تاجراً بدفع مستحقات مالية http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/20061202/Con2006120267611.htm 
 جريدة الحياة السعودية - أحدى قضايا البديوي

14- مجلس الشورى يستعد للنظر فيإعفاء المواطنين من دفع فواتير الكهرباء والماء

http://ksa.daralhayat.com/ksaarticle/166056 
 15- جريدة الوطن السعودية - أحدى قضايا البديوي معلمات محو الأمية يتجهن لمقاضاة "التربية" http://www.alwatan.com.sa/Local/News...1&CategoryID=5 
 طبعا غيرها وغيرها من القضايا كثيرة التي توفق فيها هذا المستشار القانوني البطل (وكمان هذه نبذة عنه وعن سيرته الذاتية لكي نتعرف عليه أكثر) 
تخرج بكالوريوس في (القانون العام) 2003م جامعة نيويورك  ماجستير في (القانون التجاري) 2008م جامعة نيويورك .

و ألف كتاب عام 2006 بعنوان..::المرافعات الشرعية في ظل النظام السعودي..

و يعتبر و الحمد لله..الأكبر بيعا في السعودية ويدرس الأن في عدة جامعات عربية.

و هاذي صورة لغلاف الكتاب  
و هاذ الموقع الرسمي للمستشار القانوني / امين البديوي..لمن آراد الإطلاع اكثر عن معلومات عنهـ...

http://www.amenlaw.com


و هاذي نبذة عنه..: 
سيرة الذاتية
الاسم /أمين طاهر علي البديوي
الجنسية/ سعودي
تاريخ الميلاد/ 1980م

المؤهلات التعليمية :-
. بكالوريوس في (القانون العام) 2003م جامعة نيويورك 
. ماجستير في (القانون التجاري) 2008م جامعة نيويورك 

الدورات التدريبية :-
. دورة سنة في إدارة إعمال من معهد التطوير 1998م
. دورة ستة شهور في الحاسوب من معهد التطوير 1997م
. دورة سنة في لغة الانجليزية في أمريكا من كلية جازدن عام 2001م 

الخبرات العملية :- 
. شريك في مركز الشرق الأوسط للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية في جدة من 1998م الى 2003م
. أسس مكتب باسم مكتب أمين البديوي لتحصيل الأموال والديون ومتابعات القضايا القانونية والدولية من بداية 2004م ورقم الترخيص التجاري/423 بالدمام وفروعه الرياض - جدة - دبي
. عمل مستشار قانوني متعاون في عدة شركات في داخل المملكة وخارجها . 

القدرات العملية وتخصصية والمهارات :-
تحصيل الأموال والديون والقضايا المالية - القضايا التجارية وشركات - القضايا العمالية والتأمين والأخطاء الطبية - القضايا الأسرية والشخصية - القضايا الجنائية - قضايا العقارية - القضايا الدولية.
صياغة العقود والاتفاقيات - صياغة المذكرات الإدعاء والدفاع والاعتراض
تسجيل شركات - تقسيم تركات - تنفيذ الأحكام - تقديم الاستشارات القانونية
- إعداد المذكرات والدفوع لكافة أنواع القضايا المدنية و التجارية .
- إعداد المذكرات والدفوع للقضايا الشرعية بكافة أنواعها .
- إعداد المذكرات والدفوع للقضايا الجزائية والتجارية و الإدارية .
- مراجعة كافة المراجع القضائية بمختلف درجاتها (البدائية و الاستئنافية و النقض ).
- متابعة إجراءات التنفيذ المدني والتنفيذ الشرعي والشق المدني للدعاوى الجزائية .
- اللجوء للتحكيم لمختلف أنواع القضايا .
- المثول أمام قضاء مجلس الدولة .
- إجراء الوكالات القضائية العامة و الخاصة .
- إجراء وكالات الكاتب بالعدل العامة و الخاصة .
- كتابة عقود العمل و براءة الذمة للعامل .
- إبرام عقود الإيجار و الرهن و العقارية .
- تأسيس الشركات التجارية ( التضامنية و المحاصة و المساهمة والمحدودة ) و تنظيم عقودها بين الأطراف.
- التسجيل لدى السجل التجاري و السجل الصناعي .

- متابعة الشؤون الضريبية بكافة أنواعها .
- إجراء الفراغ في السجل العقاري بالنسبة للأراضي و الشقق .
- الحصول على قروض مصرفية .
- مراجعة كافة الدوائر الحكومية 
(من البلدية و الخدمات الفنية و الغرفة التجارية و الصناعية إلى ما هنالك من دوائر حكومية).
- الحصول على رخصة لإصدار جريدة أو مجلة .
- متابعة قضايا التأمين بأنواعه . 
- إلمام بالقضايا الجمركية .


اللغـــــــــــــــــات :

- اللغة العربية ( اللغة الأساسية).
- إلمام باللغة الإنكليزية ( كتابة ، قراءة ، محادثة ). 



مؤلفاته :
ألف كتاب عام 2006م بعنوان (المرافعات الشرعية في ظل نظام السعودي) وحقق مبيعات كبيرة ويدرس في عدة جامعات العنوانه 
المملكة العربية السعودية - الدمام - شارع الملك عبدالعزيز 
تقاطع شارع أبو هريرة - حي الزهور
تلفون/   8339725  3 00966  
جوال المستشار القانوني/ أمين طاهر البديوي
566008202 00966 الموقع الالكتروني: www.amenlaw.com 
 منقوووووووول*

----------

